# Parasite



## shamoo (Aug 17, 2008)

Anybody ever use these, I bought the weighted and non weighted ones, I dont like how the non-weighted doesnt allow the worm to move up or down the hook, I havent used the ones with the weighted head, these are suppositly used for pitching so you dont have to use a toothpick to peg the weight, just courious.


----------



## redbug (Aug 18, 2008)

I have used both the clips and weights. The product does what it claims and keeps the bait from sliding down the hook saving plastics and helping extend the baits life. the weights work the same way and give also work like pegging your weight. The only problem I have found is the clip tends to pick up the grass

I think they are a good product

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Aug 18, 2008)

I found one of those on the bank last year and had no clue what it was, looks like something that would be good for really soft plastics, i might try some but im gonna have to try some of those skip gaps first


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 18, 2008)

I tried them and found to work as they are suppossed to - however, I did not like adding more metal - changed the sink rate and grabbed the weeds.

The skip gap hooks are awesome for holding the soft plastics


----------



## shamoo (Aug 18, 2008)

I still might give them a little more time, I use a 3/0 skip gap hook for sweet beavers and tubes.


----------

